# Sustituto del LM741. ¿TL081?



## jeroman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola, me preguntaba cual podría ser un buen sustituto del op-amp   lm741. ¿Quizás el TL081? Es para sustituirlo en un circuito que lo utiliza como comparador.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 25, 2010)

jeroman dijo:


> Hola, me preguntaba cual podría ser un buen sustituto del op-amp lm741. ¿Quizás el TL081? Es para sustituirlo en un circuito que lo utiliza como comparador.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano


 
Aha, cambialo nomas! no vas a tener problemas!!!

Saludos!


----------



## rastone1993 (Oct 25, 2010)

tl081, tl071, tl061, tienen el mismo patillaje, al igual que un lm741


----------



## El nombre (Oct 25, 2010)

El tl081 se comporta mejor respecto a frecuencas altas que el lm741


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 25, 2010)

jeroman dijo:


> . . . buen sustituto del op-amp   lm741. ¿Quizás el TL081? . . .



Si el circuito funciona mal con el 741, cambielo.


----------



## jeroman (Oct 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios. Lo cambiaré, ya me he fijado en los datasheet que tienen el mismo patillaje. Gracias


----------



## frincho (Oct 25, 2019)

¿Amigo para usar un operacional doble puedo usar el tl 082 072?


----------



## sergiot (Oct 25, 2019)

depende del uso que les vas a dar, muchos operacionales comparten sin pines en la misma posición, pero no todos comparten el uso o funciones, algunos son para fuente partida y otros solo simple, pero para mejor uso buscá la hoja de datos de cada uno.


----------



## Namajo (Jun 25, 2020)

Yo tengo una plaqueta amplificadora de 150w, alimentada con 50v + 50v y usa un lm741. Leyendo un poco, llegue a la conclusion que el tl071 es mejor que el lm741 pero no estoy seguro. Saben si esto es cierto o no? O si hay uno mejor que estos dos? Mi idea es tener mejor calidad de sonido.
Desde ya muchas gracias y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 26, 2020)

No se trata de cambiar un chip por otro y pretender mejorar el sonido, si es verdad que hay AO dedicados al sonido, pero no es solo el chip, es un conjunto de cosas que hacen de la calidad, o no, del sonido, y como todo, de deben hacer mediciones del antes y del despues, sino sería cambiar por cambiar y creer que nuestros oidos son capaces de detectar la mejoría.
Uno de los AO mas usados son los 358, no son caros, y se consiguen facil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2020)

Namajo dijo:


> Yo tengo una plaqueta amplificadora de 150w, alimentada con 50v + 50v y usa un lm741. Leyendo un poco, llegue a la conclusion que el tl071 es mejor que el lm741 pero no estoy seguro. Saben si esto es cierto o no? O si hay uno mejor que estos dos? Mi idea es tener mejor calidad de sonido.
> Desde ya muchas gracias y que tengan un buen día.


El LM741 es un diseño bastante obsoleto, de los primeros operacionales que se fabricaron y superado por infinidad de diseños posteriores.
Pero "apriori" no se puede asegurar que un TL071 se comportará suficientemente "Mejor" como para proceder al cambio.
Si es un amplificador del tipo  *741*  existen otras opciones mejores


----------

